# Black Max??



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I'm rebuilding my 6-lane tyco track and screwing it down with #4 wood screws. The screws are countersunk, Would Black Max be good to use to fill in the countersunk holes? Where can I buy it? Any better ideas for a filler? Thanks for any and all responses. Rick @ Rose City Motorplex


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Black Max may be a little too drastic if you ever have need to take one of those screws out. I fill mine with "Plastic Wood" it cleans up with water, can be "sanded" smooth with a damp ScotchBrite pad and painted black (Sherwin Williams Tricorn Black Satin). If you ever have need to remove the screws it can be dug out. I also use this to fill gaps between track and scenery.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

You might want to first try just a dab of flat black on the screw heads, to get rid of the steel shine to them. It obviously won't fill-in the hole, but once they are black, they are not as much of a visual distraction, and you may find that this is all you need.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*filler.*

I wouldn't use black max as they said. Super tough to get out if you need to replace or repair a piece. I use body filler. Easy to use,easy to sand, and easy to remove if needed. We have used black max to rebuild the groove in a corner and it is so strong is not coming back out. Even from slammin thr RO's into the corner still no give. :thumbsup: 

Scaf's paint idea is a neat idea also. cheapest and easiest 
All you need to do is not see the screws.


----------

